# Alaskan Klee Kai Owners!!!!



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Just was wondering how many AKK owners ther is on this forum?????


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

well i know of 2 on here so plez post lol............


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I've been on to a breeder who is hoping to have a litter later on in the year, so hopefully I'll be adding my name to the list soon! (crossing fingers, toes etc. etc.!)


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

whos was that then lou???


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish I could own one <3 I hope one day to own atleast one, my dream is to own a red female after one of my characters who's a red klee kai. I have only met one klee kai and the owner payed £3000 for him, aparently because he was from the first litter born in the uk. 

They are stunning dogs :001_wub:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I wish I could own one <3 I hope one day to own atleast one, my dream is to own a red female after one of my characters who's a red klee kai. I have only met one klee kai and the owner payed £3000 for him, aparently because he was from the first litter born in the uk.
> 
> They are stunning dogs :001_wub:


The breeder that I'm hoping to buy from has a female that is grey & white with slight tints of red. She's quite unusual actually. Haven't actually met any yet as I'm from Ireland and apparently only one other person over here has one. Hoping to be the 2nd!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> The breeder that I'm hoping to buy from has a female that is grey & white with slight tints of red. She's quite unusual actually. Haven't actually met any yet as I'm from Ireland and apparently only one other person over here has one. Hoping to be the 2nd!!!


oooo pretty, if you get her you'll have to show photo's :biggrin:


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

i have also been to a breeder and will hopefully have a puppy in a few short months  im so excited for my akk


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> i have also been to a breeder and will hopefully have a puppy in a few short months  im so excited for my akk


carr may i ask who is your breeder????


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm getting him from Kenny Compton at shalimar acres in pennyslvania!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

oh so from the states i take ur from the state sorry i fort you lived in england as most user on here are england based..... what tyop r u getting?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My oh says we can get an AKK eventually! It will be after we have our own home, and after the gsd and the akita, but we are defiantely getting one  I showed him pics of Kya and he loved the one next to the husky 

xx


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

thats good to hear PG by then i will be breeding. lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Good good well then I will have one of yours 

I keep seeing pics of little puppies and it makes me broody. LOL maybe one day I will have a planned litter.

x


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

ahahahahahahahhaa u have only just got through a litter lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Once that litter left, I thought I never wanted puppies again. But now I think with actual careful planning and a bit more money to be prepared then I think it wouldn't be too bad.

My choice of dogs to own within the next ten years are, gsd, akita and akk so maybe it will be akk puppies  Lol

xx


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahahaaha why not ay if you got a girlie off us then maybe we will have a stud you cud use ay lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah  KC reg AKK here we come 

x


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

whooop whooop come on AKK lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My oh say he wants a toy sized one too then it would look like a husky been put in the wash! (I have a tendency to shrink clotes)

xx


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

ahahahahaha well by the time you want one then hopefully toy size will be around a bit more then ay lol


----------



## pyoot (Apr 16, 2009)

I am trying to find all the breeders of the Klee Kai here in the UK.
Would like to find breeders who are planning a litter this year that don't have them already reserved! If I can't buy a puppy this year then I need to get my name down on their lists for future puppies 
Does anyone know of a breeder of the standard size? Have found one for the Tiny size but my husband would rather have a slightly larger one as he was originally after a Siberian Husky and the Klee Kai was his compromise to me as I wanted a smaller dog 
PLEASE please send as much info as you can  I have been trawling the internet all week 
Any owners out there ..... please tell me where you brought your puppy so that I can contact the breeder. I have only found 2 - surely there must be more out there?


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

well i told him i wanted black & white, and standard size. we are waiting now to find out if the girl is going to have puppies or not. so hopefully i'll find out in a month or so what type i will be getting. oh yeah i definitely want a male though.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

ok to both of you the breeders can not yet grantee the size but the can make a good prediction to what size the pup will be also PYOOT to get a pup at such short notice wud be exstremly lucky or just god dam fate likes us lol


----------



## pyoot (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't mind waiting - I just can't find the breeders to put my name down on their lists  No one seems to want to say where they got their puppy from ... its like a secret society LOL no wonder their are hardly any Klee Kai's in this country


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

its not that is just every1 who gets involved with the breed want to protect the breed from getting ruined. also where are you based?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

crazybones said:


> its not that is just every1 who gets involved with the breed want to protect the breed from getting ruined. also where are you based?


who can blame them?

I'm still on the search for a breeder who breeds red klee kais in either UK or USA. It's hard search that much is true but i'm keeping all ears out.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

well reds are becoming alot more common in usa and over here the first known 2 red gene AKK's are being imported this summer.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

ooooo and no you cant blame them lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

crazybones said:


> well reds are becoming alot more common in usa and over here the first known 2 red gene AKK's are being imported this summer.


I heard about some breeding projects but so far have only found 1 owner of one but it was neuterd :eek6:

Ooo, got names? I mean it's not like I can have one now but i want one maybe in a few years and just need to know I can find a breeder who will be breeding reds.


----------



## pyoot (Apr 16, 2009)

crazybones said:


> its not that is just every1 who gets involved with the breed want to protect the breed from getting ruined. also where are you based?


Its fine to say that the owners want to protect the breed but by being secretive about who the breeders are - people become desperate and might become duped by the many scammers out there. I have lost count of the "cheap" puppy adverts I have seen while searching for a breeder. I'm not gullible and can wait. However surely it is responsible to guide prospective owners to reputable breeders? which is what I am trying to find. I have lost count of the amount of emails I have sent to owners of Klee Kai's asking for advice and guidance as to which breeders I should contact and I haven't yet had anyone tell me who they brought their puppy from. I don't think that is at all responsible.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hold on i understand where ur coming from but i have spoke to you and i know this sounds silly but i just dont wanna tell random peps about my biz, you have only posted 6 posts on this site so how can i know that ur a responsible person (not sayin ur not) but after ur lil speech lol i think you sound like a real person who is just trying to find a breeder and i am willing to help you if u wud like?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I heard of someone on another forum who wanted one because they wanted it was a companion for their toy poodle and then hoped they would have puppies one day...I was pretty much like wtf?!

what was worse is two weeks later she got her pup : but in someways things got lucky and a week later she sent the puppy back because of poodle didn't like her :001_rolleyes:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

see springer this is why the akk breeders are the way they are. when i was talking about AI for Kya the breeders over in the states said no way not that they ont trust me but its just they dont know where the sperm is getting used (even tho i have a AKK) so peps just need to realise that is not them being horrible its just them protecting the breed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

crazybones said:


> see springer this is why the akk breeders are the way they are. when i was talking about AI for Kya the breeders over in the states said no way not that they ont trust me but its just they dont know where the sperm is getting used (even tho i have a AKK) so peps just need to realise that is not them being horrible its just them protecting the breed


Yes, it is exactly your point.

Yes, a friend of mine who breeds kooikerhondjes ended up going to the netherlands and importing a male herself as the lines in England aren't 100% sturdy.

I hope to find a breeder and go the whole length to prove myself able to own one of these fantastic dogs.

I have a random dream I wish one day to own a red mal, red sibe and a red klee kai :cornut: at 21 I have a few years to wait at the least before this comes true, I don't mind i'm paitent


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

thats not that random but if your going to do it prop then you need a gaint mali a normal mali and normal sibe a american show sibe and a standard akk mini akk and a toy akk all red of course lol (oh dont forget the akk cum with long hair too lol)



SpringerHusky said:


> Yes, it is exactly your point.
> 
> Yes, a friend of mine who breeds kooikerhondjes ended up going to the netherlands and importing a male herself as the lines in England aren't 100% sturdy.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

crazybones said:


> thats not that random but if your going to do it prop then you need a gaint mali a normal mali and normal sibe a american show sibe and a standard akk mini akk and a toy akk all red of course lol (oh dont forget the akk cum with long hair too lol)


:thumbup: don't tell me that :lol: i'll have a house filled, bad eniugh my partner wants his perfect show bred english springer spaniel letalone my crazy dream for 3 red coloured dogs :shocked:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

you cud quite easy make it 6 red and of all similar looks lol


----------



## pyoot (Apr 16, 2009)

I hear what people are saying about being selective with information to protect the breed however at the end of the day the prospective owner could just be saying what they know you want to hear and then go ahead and do the opposite without you knowing. 
I have spoken to 2 breeders and both of them were not the least bit concerned about where their prospective puppies would be going! I wasn't given the third degree and just asked to email them to leave my details so they could contact me if a litter arrived. And of course I was told how much they would be charging!
I'm sorry but I don't think these breeders were on the same moral ground regarding protecting the breed!
I want to find a good breeder and I don't mind waiting on a list so if anyone out there wants to pass me details of recommended breeders then I will be most appreciative.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i understand where u are coming from as i have been there also i wud hope these breeders you have spoken to will question you when you are closer to having a pup


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> ok to both of you the breeders can not yet grantee the size but the can make a good prediction to what size the pup will be also PYOOT to get a pup at such short notice wud be exstremly lucky or just god dam fate likes us lol


oh i know that, but he asked and i told him. i wouldnt mind getting an akk of any color or size, but that would be my first pick  what size is yours?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> oh i know that, but he asked and i told him. i wouldnt mind getting an akk of any color or size, but that would be my first pick  what size is yours?


Kya is a predicted mini and is standing at 14 and a half inches at the moment.

anymore question feel free to just ask?


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> Just was wondering how many AKK owners ther is on this forum?????


so i got word that my klee kai will be coming home to me on July 8! im so excited, its a gray and white male, most likely standard in size and with possible blue eyes  i have some pictures of the two males from the litter


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

may i ask where from and who???


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

i think she is getting it from the US...so can't wait for Lyla to has puppies


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

cant be otherwise the puppy wud be 10 months old or it wud have to spend 6 months in quarentine


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> may i ask where from and who???


Yes I am from the US. I live in southern new jersey, Atlantic city area. Don't know if you have ever heard of Atlantic city.....anyway my breeder is called shalimar acres in Pennsylvania.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

oh ryt i think ive looked at their website b4


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I have looked at the website to small breeders so lots of love going in to dogs........your pup is so sweet and at 2 weeks old he is going to be a big boy


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah the breeder said he would most likely be standard, his mother is a standard and his father is a toy. this is the mother she is pretty big so my pup will probably take after her if he'll be a standard:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

mum is a good looking girl with one blue an one brown eyes what has the dad got


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

the father is a gray and white toy with one blue eye and one parti-eyed. this is him, not a very good picture.



also, he sent me pictures of the two male pups, 25 days old


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

hi car he looks a lot like my ronnie...your pup looks like he with be part eyed so sweet i cant wait for my girl to have puppies... love to see more photos as he get older


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

im so jealous i dont wanna be nice lol ur a very lucky person


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

crazybones said:


> Just was wondering how many AKK owners ther is on this forum?????


hi i am new on here and have no idea what i am doing, 
i have an alaskan klee kai, she is lush and i want a house full of them.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I wish I could own one <3 I hope one day to own atleast one, my dream is to own a red female after one of my characters who's a red klee kai. I have only met one klee kai and the owner payed £3000 for him, aparently because he was from the first litter born in the uk.
> 
> They are stunning dogs :001_wub:


i know of someone who was suppose to be importing some new blood / red klee kai`s.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hi there carebear welcome also cud i ask where you got ur AKK from and who plez?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i didn`t get her from the breeder. but i think she was originally from warwickshire. i did manage to get intouch with her original breeder to let her know where she was but i have unfortunatly lost her details.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hi was her breeder called Sue and how did you get her then? also who is the breeder u know is importing??


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

yes i think it was sue. the person i spoke 2 about bringing red ones over was jannet holland.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yes that wud be ryt also thats where we got our Kya from and Archielee got Yogi from.... so how did you get ur AKK??


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

after months of looking i gave up hope and started looking for huskys for my partner, she was advertised on epups under huskys. she said that she had desided to move abroad so was rehoming her. so after 250 miles a blow up for mondeo and a ride home in an aa truck i finally had my baby. not the right way to perchase a pup but i couldn`t leave her. she was born on 14th december. how many do you have?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i only have the one at the *mo!!!!* (being the important word there) so you were destined for her


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i think so. i will try and get a picture of her on, but i dont really know what im doing


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahahahaha i take it she is black and white mini........... how old was she when you got her and do you free run her???? that to you as well archielee do you free run ur lot???


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

she is standard. 15 1/2 last time i measured her. yes she runs free, her recall is brill but sometimes wont let me touch her to put her back on the lead, she has a sence of humer.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i think her pic has gone on my profile


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

she is lovely Kya and her look alot like lol.... Oh Kya lets us put the lead on she has gud recall its just a bit dodgy when a new dog or a new smell she like comes along..


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

her temp is great, i have a 6year old daughter that she rolls around with, loves other dogs and people. 
what part of the country are you located?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

east mids u????? how old is she???


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i am in cardiff, wont be meeting for a dog walk lol, she is 19months old.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

thats a shame.......... so for all the questions when did she stop growing then????


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i dont really know she was 5 months old when i got her and alot smaller, prob about 9months. i have just seen your rugrats they are lush, what a crazy bunch you have. how old is is kya. ? i also have a japanese spitz. he is lush but very very dull. (special) lol


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

my little girl is called tia.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i only have kya maybe ur thinking of archielee's bunch lol


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ok sorry. i am a bit dull to. lol. how old is yours?
i have just started doing a bit of agility with tia, she is picking it up rather quickly and loves it.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

kya nearly 7months yes my lianne wants to do agility with Kya when she is older enough


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

its a shame you dont see more akk`s i have never met another, i dont think there are many down this end of the woods. most of the ones i have found are scotland way. i would love to have another one, but not just yet.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

its been nice chating to you, gonna have an early night, speak soon


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi all 

So we have more akk on there Kya an Yogi's sitter.... yes all of mine are off lead...and she is a standard i bet Kya will be not shore about Yogi still 14" the same as Lyla


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Kya is still 14 and a half ish lol werent arna and archie mini? i know that size can not be grantee yet


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

yes Lyla and anya are 14" Archie is a bit bigger so you gust don't no, the one sue kept is not as big as Yogi, so maybe all 3 in one litter


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

hello archielee. how old are your bunch,?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

imagine if some how you managed to get a toy long haired red OMG! peps wud go mad although i personally dont like the look of the long hair on a AKK i wud have to keep it lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> imagine if some how you managed to get a toy long haired red OMG! peps wud go mad although i personally dont like the look of the long hair on a AKK i wud have to keep it lol


Hi Crazbones an carebear i do no 3 that have long hair all are min.... Carebear Ronnie was 2 in feb, Lyla is 18 mouths Yogi is 7 months and i still want more


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

what do you mean???? that you know 3 people with 3 long haired AKK


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

did you get lyla off sue? 
tia is about 18 months she was born 14th dec. they could be litter sisters.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> what do you mean???? that you know 3 people with 3 long haired AKK


Harvey was one i look after he was 5 when he was hit by a car, one that's walks in a park and Harvey's brother i don't see anymore


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> did you get lyla off sue?
> tia is about 18 months she was born 14th dec. they could be litter sisters.


no Lyla come from up north


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

and there is a B/W toy girl that lives in surrey


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

oh thats cool but R/W long haired worth a fortune im guessing not that it matters but you know wot peps are like they all wud want it lol


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

but i wud keep it lol...


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

no Harvey was a dark G/W long hair with blue eyes i love him so much i cried for days when he got hit

yes i would keep if i Lyla had R/W long hair pup


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

are you going to have a litter off any of yours.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahaha u wud have to wudnt u lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

yes i will be breeding Lyla when she comes in to season next, will you be breeding your girl


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i think i would want to keep them all.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

i will be keeping one from the litter


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i would like to, but im not ready just yet. i spoke to janet and she has said that she has got something there that i can use for stud but its a long way from cardiff. last time i spoke to her she was bringing red akk in. with black noses. i bet they are nice. i dont like the look of the red ones with brown noses


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

she said she has one for me to use for Lyla but it is a long way for me to, yes I'm not so keen on the red with black nose, so i got a boy form sue and will mate Lyla with Yogis dad Yogi is i bit to young


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

correct me if im wrong yogi is the black masked and lyla and ronnie are the greys. is ronnie a dog or bitch?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes Yogi is B/W, ronnie is a toy boy akk hahahaha


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

sooo i just got some more good news. the breeder told me today that i get pick of the litter so i went ahead and made my choice today out of the two males...this is the boy i picked.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh he's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

thank youu  im excited. i get to bring him home july 8th


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

all i can say is WOW and cant wait to see pics as he grows


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

How sweet he looks like my Lyla when she was a puppy


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archielee said:


> How sweet he looks like my Lyla when she was a puppy


That's exactly what I was thinking! He's gorgeous. The little face is just soooo adorable! Even I'm excited for you now!! lol


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

thank you  im so excited this has been torture having to wait for my pup to come home, but at least now i know which one will be mine. i was curious do you guys think that his ears will become more pointy or stay round the way they are now?? i wouldnt mind either way but im just curious on ur thoughts


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Awwww how gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

they will get more pointy Kya were more round when she was a pup


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, looking at the puppy pics are making me so broody for mine now! lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyla as pup and at 5 months with her big ears


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Ronnie as pup and at 12 months


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yogi as a pup and at 7 mouths


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Met my 1st AKK in the flesh today - check out the pic on my Paws In The Park thread!
She was beautiful


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archielee said:


> Yogi as a pup and at 7 mouths





archielee said:


> Ronnie as pup and at 12 months





archielee said:


> Lyla as pup and at 5 months with her big ears


Aw, my heart has just melted!!:crying:


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw they are so cute! I can't wait to watch my puppy grow lol and I really can't wait to have him 'speak' I have seen some videos of klee kai's and huskies talking and its just soo cute


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

it is great when they talk but sometimes it shut it kya lol


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

iv`e been teaching tia to speak, i love it. she`s not noisy tho only when i wind her up.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah thats the same with Kya or when she might wanna play lol


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh geez iit can probably get a little annoying. How old is kya now? She is so cute I remember seeing her on youtube also


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Kya is 7months and she has a few vids on youtube i will be putting some new ones on there soon


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

is that kya on you tube camping.?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yes thtas her lool


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i want to take kids and dogs camping this year. i seen the video of her as a pup, i so missed out with tia she was nearly 5 months when i had her.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

we just peg kya in the ground when we were cooking and she was ok but i wudnt leave her alone tho


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

Would kya run away without her lead? I have heard that akk love to escape too. I'm nervous for the fence in my yard is only about 4 foot high in some areas.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> Would kya run away without her lead? I have heard that akk love to escape too. I'm nervous for the fence in my yard is only about 4 foot high in some areas.


My garden has 4 foot high fence and my dog have not jumped it


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

Really? That's good news, that makes me feel much better. Do your dig at all?


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi!!!! Kya's Mummy here!! i thought seeing as my OH is always gassing on here i might aswell do it too!! dont know whether hes told you bout the dog show we went to on sunday....??? proberbly lol anyway heres a pic of the proud winner!


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw how cutee! I can't wait to get my little guy. Exactly 2 weeks and he's all mine


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lianne86 said:


> Hi!!!! Kya's Mummy here!! i thought seeing as my OH is always gassing on here i might aswell do it too!! dont know whether hes told you bout the dog show we went to on sunday....??? proberbly lol anyway heres a pic of the proud winner!


Well done Kya you so cute


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> Aw how cutee! I can't wait to get my little guy. Exactly 2 weeks and he's all mine


Not long now I'm so excited for you


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> Not long now I'm so excited for you


Thanks I will be sure to show everyone lots of pictures when I get him. Two weeks still feels like a long time though, I still need to figure out what vet in going to use also. How soon do you recommended I take him to the vet after I get him home? He'll already have his first shots, and I'm sure the breeder will give me a list of what to do but I'm just curious what u think?


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

awwww what a gorgeous pup youve picked!! me and ben were a nightmear waiting to collect kya....the wait was unbearable lol

usually puppies dont leave there mums till at least 8 weeks old...by then they should of had there first jab....usually they have there second jab 2 weeks after at 10 weeks then you can take them out. we didnt take kya to the vets until she was due her second jab..they health checked her and weighed her as well as giving her her jab. oh and gave us wormer.
bearing in mind that our breeder gave us all the details and medical card from her first jab and the dates of when she would need worming....we also took her out everywhere with us even before she had her 2nd jab, (didnt put her down) but it did wonders for her socialising skills! ....im sure your breeder will tell you everything...dont be afraid to ask questions, we bombarded ours with them lol!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

hello carrr3490 your pup is lovely, have you thought up any name for him?


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

lianne86 said:


> awwww what a gorgeous pup youve picked!! me and ben were a nightmear waiting to collect kya....the wait was unbearable lol
> 
> usually puppies dont leave there mums till at least 8 weeks old...by then they should of had there first jab....usually they have there second jab 2 weeks after at 10 weeks then you can take them out. we didnt take kya to the vets until she was due her second jab..they health checked her and weighed her as well as giving her her jab. oh and gave us wormer.
> bearing in mind that our breeder gave us all the details and medical card from her first jab and the dates of when she would need worming....we also took her out everywhere with us even before she had her 2nd jab, (didnt put her down) but it did wonders for her socialising skills! ....im sure your breeder will tell you everything...dont be afraid to ask questions, we bombarded ours with them lol!


Haha yeah all my friends are so sick of hearing my day to day countdown. That's good to know though about the shots and all, will he be okay though around my other dog, my sister has a pug 5 years old. I definitely want to take him places before he is 10 weeks old but ill make sure not to put him down anywhere. I'm just wondering if he can be around wallis, the pug, a lot of the time.


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> hello carrr3490 your pup is lovely, have you thought up any name for him?


Yup I am naming him Dakoda, koda for short.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> Haha yeah all my friends are so sick of hearing my day to day countdown. That's good to know though about the shots and all, will he be okay though around my other dog, my sister has a pug 5 years old. I definitely want to take him places before he is 10 weeks old but ill make sure not to put him down anywhere. I'm just wondering if he can be around wallis, the pug, a lot of the time.


Hi carrr3490

Yes it will be ok for him to be around Wallis as long as Wallis is up to date with his shots and Worms, that's a sweet name, not long now


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

ditto! lol iwas gonna say the same as archielee....he will be fine!! Loving the Name!!!!! x


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

koda at 6 weeks







 hes getting so big


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

hes going to be a looker and look at his blue eyes.... can't wait for my girl to has puppies i mite have to keep one


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

i know his eyes are so unique i havent seen many akk with parti-eyes, and he is so fluffy! cant wait to have him...12 more days!


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

is your female pregnant at the moment? or are you just waiting to breed her when the time is right?? im excited for you to have puppies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No not pregnant yet will be breeding her when she comes in to season next.... hope it will be in the next couple of weeks...... if you have a look at my Ronnie hes a toy akk he has parti eyes but not as cool as you boy..... was you on a waiting list and did you have to wait a long time?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

love the pics. i want a puppy now


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Wow i never knew these existed! I LOVE THEM! :001_wub:I always wanted a siberian husky but wasnt aloweed one as there too big! these are beautiful, never heard of them in ireland before?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

cute cavs. my partner wanted a husky i convinced him to down size. i think there is only one or two klee kai`s in ireland.


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> No not pregnant yet will be breeding her when she comes in to season next.... hope it will be in the next couple of weeks...... if you have a look at my Ronnie hes a toy akk he has parti eyes but not as cool as you boy..... was you on a waiting list and did you have to wait a long time?


Well I guess you could say I was on a waiting list but I didn't have to wait very long because he put me first. He told me that anyone who visits his kennel before they get puppies would be pushed to the top of the list. So needless to say I drove 6 hours to his kennel and met him. And 3 months later im getting my puppy. I first contacted him in January and ill get the pup july 8. So I waited approx 6 months.not bad I guess


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have a close up picture of ronnies eyes? I can't see too well in the pictures your akk are so cute I want to have a lot of them one day.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Wow i never knew these existed! I LOVE THEM! :001_wub:I always wanted a siberian husky but wasnt aloweed one as there too big! these are beautiful, never heard of them in ireland before?


Apparently only one person in Ireland has one, but I'm hoping to be the second!!! Just waiting for the call! lol


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Really! i never seen or heard of them before! there so cute! how big do they grow, how much are they in ireland?


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I never knew these existed either! They are LOVELY! :001_wub:

Another breed on the 'I WANT' list


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> I never knew these existed either! They are LOVELY! :001_wub:
> 
> Another breed on the 'I WANT' list


Its a breed that i would have loved to get if i knew they existed! Hopefully will get one in future!  fabulous dogs!!:001_wub:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, there are 3 sizes: Toy, which is up to 13 inches, Mini, which is over 13 inches & up to 15 inches & standard which is over 15 inches & up to 17 inches. If you want a bit more info, do to Alaskan Klee Kai Kennelette - Breeder of UKC Registered Alaskan Klee Kai which is the US site or Alaskan Klee Kai Association of GB which is the english site. These dogs are not available in Ireland yet & anyone who claims to be selling them over there are more than likely bogey! Believe me, I've been looking & I've been fooled!! I'm getting mine from the UK & I'm probably gonna pay around £1000 for it. Hope this helps!x


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Well, there are 3 sizes: Toy, which is up to 13 inches, Mini, which is over 13 inches & up to 15 inches & standard which is over 15 inches & up to 17 inches. If you want a bit more info, do to Alaskan Klee Kai Kennelette - Breeder of UKC Registered Alaskan Klee Kai which is the US site or Alaskan Klee Kai Association of GB which is the english site. These dogs are not available in Ireland yet & anyone who claims to be selling them over there are more than likely bogey! Believe me, I've been looking & I've been fooled!! I'm getting mine from the UK & I'm probably gonna pay around £1000 for it. Hope this helps!x


Thanks for all the info! 
there a perfect size! I WANT ONE!! i'll prob get one from the UK in the future too!  cant wait to see pics of urs when u get one!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> there a perfect size! I WANT ONE!! i'll prob get one from the UK in the future too!  cant wait to see pics of urs when u get one!


Ah, tell me about it! I've been well over 6 months trying to get one!! Feels like forever! The dog that I'm hoping to get a pup off isn't even pregnant yet, but at least I know that as soon as she is, I can begin the countdown!!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> Do you have a close up picture of ronnies eyes? I can't see too well in the pictures your akk are so cute I want to have a lot of them one day.


will have a look and see if i have one if not i will take some pictures of him and post them soon


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Ah, tell me about it! I've been well over 6 months trying to get one!! Feels like forever! The dog that I'm hoping to get a pup off isn't even pregnant yet, but at least I know that as soon as she is, I can begin the countdown!!!!


is there not much akk in england either then, you'll be waiting quiet while then, and so will i for the pics lol, but it'l all be worth it in the end!! would u be getting a female or male?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

to the 2 new peps to the wonderful world of the AKK WELCOME!!!!!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

crazybones said:


> to the 2 new peps to the wonderful world of the AKK WELCOME!!!!!!


Im guessing your talking about me and classyellie? Akk are beautiful!! wish there were more in ireland!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

well at least if lou gets her pup you cud ask to go meet her pup so that you get to see wot the breed is like...................

WARNING!!!! WARNING!!!!!! WARNING!!!!! WARNING!!!!!!!!

THE ALASKAN KLEE KAI!!!! 

IS LIKE A DISEASE!!!!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> is there not much akk in england either then, you'll be waiting quiet while then, and so will i for the pics lol, but it'l all be worth it in the end!! would u be getting a female or male?


Well, so far I've only been in contact with 4 people who are breeding them in england, well 3 in england & 1 in scotland. Hoping to get a female (also hoping for blue eyes coz the mum has blue eyes) coz I have a male dog already, he's just a crossbreed, but a cute one as far as I'm concerned! I'm soo excited about getting a pup, think I have Archielee's head wrecked all the time asking her if her girl has come into season yet (when she comes into season & gets 'mated', I'll hopefully be getting one of those pups!). :001_rolleyes:It's been a long wait & met a few bad apples along the wait, but I know the wait will be worth it when I finally get her. Already trying to think of names! lol. :blushing:



crazybones said:


> well at least if lou gets her pup you cud ask to go meet her pup so that you get to see wot the breed is like...................
> 
> WARNING!!!! WARNING!!!!!! WARNING!!!!! WARNING!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I totally agree!! They're are sooo addictive. Just keep looking at pics of Kya, archielee's lot & now Koda & my heart is just melting. :crying:Can't wait to have a little furball of my own!!! I would have no problem meeting people to introduce them to the breed, spread out the little AKK family!!:001_tt2:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

lol they must get it from the cousin the Siberian Husky as everyone i speak to has more than 1 and says that they are addictive to lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Lou you are not doing my head in just wish i could say yes Lyla is in season and YES she is PERGENT (just come on will you Lyla)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> lol they must get it from the cousin the Siberian Husky as everyone i speak to has more than 1 and says that they are addictive to lol


if i had a big house i would has some Huskies


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

aw poor you, bet u cany wait till Lyla is pregnant! hope its soon for you,cause ur prob sick of waiting!! x


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hi Lou you are not doing my head in just wish i could say yes Lyla is in season and YES she is PERGENT (just come on will you Lyla)


Ah, you're too kind - liar! lol. If I'm doing my own head in, I can imagine what I'm doing to yours!!!



archielee said:


> if i had a big house i would has some Huskies


Ooh, I'm actually going to look at a house tomorrow that I might buy!!! Still live at home with my parents at the moment, so if I end up buying it, I can get more dogs-yippee!!!!:idea:
One of my conditions is that the house has to have a decent back garden or I'm not gonna get it! I'm sure people would wonder "Oh, do you have kids?", imagine their reaction when I say "No, I have dogs!".:blushing:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Ah, you're too kind - liar! lol. If I'm doing my own head in, I can imagine what I'm doing to yours!!!
> 
> Ooh, I'm actually going to look at a house tomorrow that I might buy!!! Still live at home with my parents at the moment, so if I end up buying it, I can get more dogs-yippee!!!!:idea:
> One of my conditions is that the house has to have a decent back garden or I'm not gonna get it! I'm sure people would wonder "Oh, do you have kids?", imagine their reaction when I say "No, I have dogs!".:blushing:


good luck with the house hope it has a big garden, well my garden is small but being a dog walker as my job my dog are out for 4 or 5 ours a day some times longer, i have one child girl 10 years but will not have more just lots of dogs


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archielee said:


> good luck with the house hope it has a big garden, well my garden is small but being a dog walker as my job my dog are out for 4 or 5 ours a day some times longer, i have one child girl 10 years but will not have more just lots of dogs


I feel the same. Have no kids & have no interest in having any. Just want a family of dogs! You must be really fir, doing all that walking! Although I have to say, since getting Monty, I've lost 2 stone! Aren't dogs great for so many reasons! lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lou hope you don't mind me asking how old are you


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archielee said:


> Lou hope you don't mind me asking how old are you


No, don't mind at all, I'm 28. I know, I'm a bit old to be still living with mammy & daddy!! lol My mam just pointed it out to me a few weeks ago! Talk about not wanted!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> No, don't mind at all, I'm 28. I know, I'm a bit old to be still living with mammy & daddy!! lol My mam just pointed it out to me a few weeks ago! Talk about not wanted!!


29 me but would love to say 21, do you get on well with your mum & dad? i think i would go mad if i lived at home still, i moved out when i was 18


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archielee said:


> 29 me but would love to say 21, do you get on well with your mum & dad? i think i would go mad if i lived at home still, i moved out when i was 18


Sometimes!!! They're not the worst I suppose. Moved out twice years ago, but it was with boyfriends so had to move back home when th erelationship broke up - you know yourself, young & foolish! Now I'm just old & foolish!! Funny thing is, I don't feel 28, for some reason 24 is the age that I see myself, dunno why! People would probably say that I act 8, never mind 28. Do you own your house or are you renting? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Sometimes!!! They're not the worst I suppose. Moved out twice years ago, but it was with boyfriends so had to move back home when th erelationship broke up - you know yourself, young & foolish! Now I'm just old & foolish!! Funny thing is, I don't feel 28, for some reason 24 is the age that I see myself, dunno why! People would probably say that I act 8, never mind 28. Do you own your house or are you renting? If you don't mind me asking?


wish i could say its mine but no I'm renting, when work get better will be looking to by not in London maybe just outside


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archielee said:


> wish i could say its mine but no I'm renting, when work get better will be looking to by not in London maybe just outside


Yeah, the place I'm looking at is just outside Dublin so it's cheaper than it would be if it was in Dublin. They have a great deal on the house. Instead of needing a deopsit before you buy the house, you rent the house from them for 2 years & that's classed as your deposit. Then you start paying off your mortgage the beginning of the third year. It's a 3 bedroom house, brand new & comes fully fitted & fully furnished. Seems like a really good deal. A lot of the builders over here are apparently doing deals like this coz they can't sell the houses with the recession. Their loss will be my gain I suppose!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

IM 21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah but every1 says i look older than i am i seem to get 28 quite often lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> IM 21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah but every1 says i look older than i am i seem to get 28 quite often lol


love to me 21 again


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

crazybones said:


> IM 21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah but every1 says i look older than i am i seem to get 28 quite often lol


Most people say I don't look 28 & I know I sure as hell don't act it! I'm like peter pan, I'll never grow up!!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Yeah, the place I'm looking at is just outside Dublin so it's cheaper than it would be if it was in Dublin. They have a great deal on the house. Instead of needing a deopsit before you buy the house, you rent the house from them for 2 years & that's classed as your deposit. Then you start paying off your mortgage the beginning of the third year. It's a 3 bedroom house, brand new & comes fully fitted & fully furnished. Seems like a really good deal. A lot of the builders over here are apparently doing deals like this coz they can't sell the houses with the recession. Their loss will be my gain I suppose!


its just so dam expensive where i live


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archielee said:


> its just so dam expensive where i live


Well, Dublin was really expensive at one time, but house prices have really dropped in the last year or so. Even so, I don't really wanna live in the city, even though I was born in the city, I'm a real country gal at heart! Maybe I'm just a loner! lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Well, Dublin was really expensive at one time, but house prices have really dropped in the last year or so. Even so, I don't really wanna live in the city, even though I was born in the city, I'm a real country gal at heart! Maybe I'm just a loner! lol


me to was born in the city but love the country, love going on long country walks, i clock up so much mills on the car would be lost with out my car


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, every year we go on a trip to the a**ehole of nowhere during the summer & I love it!! Just the peace & quiet & even the pace of life is soo different there.


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

can the breeder tell at this point if the akk puppy will be a toy sized? i think i remember him telling me that he knew for sure it would not be a toy sized pup but im just curious do u think thats possible to know at 6 weeks old. he told me none would be toy a while ago actually...like a few weeks ago...i really want my boy to be mini or standard


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

no breeder can grantee any size of the pup they can only make good estimates


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> can the breeder tell at this point if the akk puppy will be a toy sized? i think i remember him telling me that he knew for sure it would not be a toy sized pup but im just curious do u think thats possible to know at 6 weeks old. he told me none would be toy a while ago actually...like a few weeks ago...i really want my boy to be mini or standard


looking at the photos i think he will not be a toy big mini i would say,if you look at Ronnie at 5 weeks he was so small and your pup is a lot bigger at 5 weeks, not long now


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yess only 10 more days! Its crazy to think I've already waited 7 weeks for him!! I am going to be so annoying when I get to the breeder I have SO many questions and concerns lined up. He is probably going to hate me haha but oh well I want to know that my puppy will be okay!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi carr 

You ask away the breeder will be happy with it, when my puppies dog to there new homes i will be at the end of the phone any time, if you need help with anything just ask me i will be more than happy to help if i can


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hi carr
> 
> You ask away the breeder will be happy with it, when my puppies dog to there new homes i will be at the end of the phone any time, if you need help with anything just ask me i will be more than happy to help if i can


Ha, ha - you shouldn't have said that!! I'll be bombarding you with so many questions, you'll end up getting my number blocked!! LOL


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah i asked him a bunch of questionns and i was surprised he was very pleased to see me showing such an interest in the puppy. he said he was happy to see such a concerning parent  soo happy only like 8 and a half dayyysssss


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

see good breeders are always happy to answer all the Q you have, have you got all the dog stuff you will need, bet you have and more


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

i think ive got most everything i need. i have a crate, blankets, bedding, food bowls, a few small toys, collar & lead, i know i need to pick up puppy training pads ( the breeder already uses them for the pups so good thing he will already know to go on them) i need to get some small training treats & puppy food. im going to ask him which kind he recomends or is using now. i cant really think of anything else at the mo....any suggestions??

i need to get a brush too


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

koda at 7 weeks. only 5 more days


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> koda at 7 weeks. only 5 more days


Hes getting so big


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww Koda is soooooo gorgeous! I want!


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

They are non-stop fun. 
I have a white one, she is a miniature.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

iibao said:


> They are non-stop fun.
> I have a white one, she is a miniature.


I have 3 1 toy and 2 miniature, love 2 see photos plz


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

iibao said:


>


Oh that's awesome a sibe and a klee kai  you just need a mal now :lol:

I still want a klee kai but no room just yet, I will get one and it will be red


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh that's awesome a sibe and a klee kai  you just need a mal now :lol:
> 
> I still want a klee kai but no room just yet, I will get one and it will be red


I probably will add a malamute or another husky, but with this economy. I have to wait. 
I will mostly end up adding a husky because people get them and don't know what they got themselves into.
A red klee kai is really hard to get. A lot of breeders don't even have one If they do have one, they won't sell him/her. :001_tt2:


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

iibao said:


>


WOW!!! Just gorgeous! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

iibao said:


>


so sweet how old are?


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> WOW!!! Just gorgeous! :001_wub::001_wub:


She (klee kai) puts him (husky) through hell everyday. 



archielee said:


> so sweet how old are?


The klee kai is 6 months and the husky is 1.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

she is sweet, yes my akk's give my 6 year old saffe hell, i so would love more akk's, will be keeping one from Lyla's litter


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

hi archielee. how tall does your toy akk stand?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

only 10" so small


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

awwww i cant imagine a tiny tia. you can really see how small he is from you pics.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> awwww i cant imagine a tiny tia. you can really see how small he is from you pics.


how tall is tia? Lyla is 14" and so is Yogi


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

what do you feed your lot on? tia is a bugger at the mo she is so picky, i am feeding her on minced tripe and minced chicken its all she will eat. she was fine until i went into hospital for a week. when i came out she must of droped 30% of her body weight and went into a crazy mault. she is getting back on track now but she went so skinny.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> how tall is tia? Lyla is 14" and so is Yogi


i think she 15 1/2


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> what do you feed your lot on? tia is a bugger at the mo she is so picky, i am feeding her on minced tripe and minced chicken its all she will eat. she was fine until i went into hospital for a week. when i came out she must of droped 30% of her body weight and went into a crazy mault. she is getting back on track now but she went so skinny.


Yes mine are all so picky, pro plan and i add some of my food in there, mine have just finish the malting thank god, how tall is she?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> i think she 15 1/2


ronnie the toy akk would look like tia's pup when standing next to her


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

just been watching her playing with the rabbit in the garden i bought it for my daughter but she thinks its hers. is lyla in season yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

got to go to bed, need to be up at 6am to walk the dogs, its bean nice talking to you, take care speak soon.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> just been watching her playing with the rabbit in the garden i bought it for my daughter but she thinks its hers. is lyla in season yet?


no not yet it is driving me mad


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

good night. my dogs will not be getting up a 6.00


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

carebear said:


> what do you feed your lot on? tia is a bugger at the mo she is so picky, i am feeding her on minced tripe and minced chicken its all she will eat. she was fine until i went into hospital for a week. when i came out she must of droped 30% of her body weight and went into a crazy mault. she is getting back on track now but she went so skinny.


You can always make them work for food, mines loves to eat. When I feed my husky, I have to stay there to keep her away. Also more dogs help.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

iibao said:


> You can always make them work for food, mines loves to eat. When I feed my husky, I have to stay there to keep her away. Also more dogs help.


i have tryed that, it does work. she just doesn`t get exited over food. my spitz is discusting when he eats he is like a giant vacume cleaner he doesn`t even chew.. i think because tia eats so slowly she gets boared quickly.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

if i feed her with other dogs she will have a couple of mouthfulls and let them have it.


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

Do you give them kibbles ? If so which one ?


Ps I added some pictures.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

just seen the pics they are lovley. how old is your akk.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

iibao said:


> I probably will add a malamute or another husky, but with this economy. I have to wait.
> I will mostly end up adding a husky because people get them and don't know what they got themselves into.
> A red klee kai is really hard to get. A lot of breeders don't even have one If they do have one, they won't sell him/her. :001_tt2:


Did I say I was in a hurry?  i'm 21 now, I have many years left to find and wait for a red klee kai and I will get one no matter how much I have to pay, where I have to get it from (I mean in the world not from a BYB or Puppy mill, not that they would have a red one).

My dream is to own a red sibe, red mal and red klee kai and that I will


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

iibao said:


> Ps I added some pictures.


Gorgeous pics! *Love* your akk :001_wub:


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

carebear said:


> just seen the pics they are lovley. how old is your akk.


She is 6+months now.



SpringerHusky said:


> Did I say I was in a hurry?  i'm 21 now, I have many years left to find and wait for a red klee kai and I will get one no matter how much I have to pay, where I have to get it from (I mean in the world not from a BYB or Puppy mill, not that they would have a red one).
> 
> My dream is to own a red sibe, red mal and red klee kai and that I will


lol, good luck with that. 
I had a red siberian husky, beautiful dog. 



Classyellie said:


> Gorgeous pics! *Love* your akk :001_wub:


Thanks.


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am getting so anxious, less than 48 hours and I will have my koda


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am getting so anxious, less than 48 hours and I will have my koda


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> I am getting so anxious, less than 48 hours and I will have my koda


i was just like you, i was not sleeping so i called the breeder up and said can i pick him up a day early she said yes i was so happy, have you got a long way to go and get him?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> I am getting so anxious, less than 48 hours and I will have my koda


i am so happy 4 you. i want a baby now.


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> i was just like you, i was not sleeping so i called the breeder up and said can i pick him up a day early she said yes i was so happy, have you got a long way to go and get him?


Yes I have to drive 6 hours!!!! Its going to be awful having to sit in the car for so long!


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> Yes I have to drive 6 hours!!!! Its going to be awful having to sit in the car for so long!


Which breeder are you getting Koda from ?

I just notice you live in South Jersey, I use to live in Vineland.


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

iibao said:


> Which breeder are you getting Koda from ?
> 
> I just notice you live in South Jersey, I use to live in Vineland.


Wow you live in the us?? And in jersey? That's so weird. I live in somers point. And I'm getting koda from shalimar acres in PA. Where do you live now??


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> Wow you live in the us?? And in jersey? That's so weird. I live in somers point. And I'm getting koda from shalimar acres in PA. Where do you live now??


Right now I am in Texas.


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't sleep! I'm leaving my house at 6am. Next time I speak with you guys I will have my puppy! Ill be sure to upload lots of pictures when I get home. Wish me luck!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

good luck. you wont really need it you are going to have so much fun with him. look forward to speaking to you, and koda. (i love the name) (brother bear)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> I can't sleep! I'm leaving my house at 6am. Next time I speak with you guys I will have my puppy! Ill be sure to upload lots of pictures when I get home. Wish me luck!


Have you got him, photos photos photos plz


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> Have you got him, photos photos photos plz


Not yet! I am in the car still. About 3 and a half more hours until I'm there!


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> good luck. you wont really need it you are going to have so much fun with him. look forward to speaking to you, and koda. (i love the name) (brother bear)


Yes!!! Brother bear is the exact reson I chose to name him dakoda...and with a d instead of a t so it could be koda, the cute little bear  I'm so excited. I will upload lots of pictures very soon!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> Not yet! I am in the car still. About 3 and a half more hours until I'm there!


so happy for you, give him a big hug from me, bet he will be getting lots of them, hope you are not doing all the driving


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> so happy for you, give him a big hug from me, bet he will be getting lots of them, hope you are not doing all the driving


My dad is driving me lol I wanted to have someone else drive so I could sit with him on the way home


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> My dad is driving me lol I wanted to have someone else drive so I could sit with him on the way home


well done to your dad that's a long way, what time is it in the US now, is the weather nice we have had a lot of rain at the mo


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> well done to your dad that's a long way, what time is it in the US now, is the weather nice we have had a lot of rain at the mo


It is about 945am. The weather is really nice, especially over the last weekend for our July 4th, it was incredibly Hot outside.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

So I got him! He is even more perfect than I thought! His eyes are so cute and he is so soft and very small still. I can't wait to get home and upload some pics


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

congrats. i bet you dont put him down for the next two weeks at least. give him a cuddle for me.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

is everyone brudy now. or is it just me.????


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So happy for you, I remember that feeling when i got my babies i was so happy words can't say, hope the car journey gos well, can't wait to see some photos of him


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> is everyone brudy now. or is it just me.????


Yes I'm broody, just want Lyla to come into season (now)


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

have you got a list of people who want pups of you.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> have you got a list of people who want pups of you.


Yes and its getting long


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

so how many puppys do you need LOL


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> so how many puppys do you need LOL


6 but a lot of people want girls, the biggest litter was 6 not she Lyla will have that many


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Do You Know Who You Are Going To Put Her To. ?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> Do You Know Who You Are Going To Put Her To. ?


Yes Archie that's Tia and Kya an Yogi's dad


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I now a breeder that's just had a litter if you want a new puppy


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Where Are They Located. ???


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

the pictures are coming asap i promise! i just went through a move so i have to find my cord that lets me upload the pics  hes so cuteee and the first night was so good. he did not cry for more than 30 seconds each time i had to put him back in the crate to sleep. and he didnt wet the bed, or even go in the house.....yet lol.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> the pictures are coming asap i promise! i just went through a move so i have to find my cord that lets me upload the pics  hes so cuteee and the first night was so good. he did not cry for more than 30 seconds each time i had to put him back in the crate to sleep. and he didnt wet the bed, or even go in the house.....yet lol.


What a good boy he is, Lyla was not to good poo and wee in her crete for the 4 or 5 days, Yogi was so good


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

cant wait for the pics. so glad you had a good night.


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> the pictures are coming asap i promise! i just went through a move so i have to find my cord that lets me upload the pics  hes so cuteee and the first night was so good. he did not cry for more than 30 seconds each time i had to put him back in the crate to sleep. and he didnt wet the bed, or even go in the house.....yet lol.


Your so lucky, mine cried all night in her crate. :001_tt2:
Still do sometimes.ut:


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

im putting some pics up now...sorry it took so long i still cant find my usb cable so i can easily upload the images...i have to email them to my computer from my blackberry lol its difficult but im doing it  they will be up soon, he is so cute. he has been playing outside all day long with the pug wallis, and then he will just wonder off and take a nap somewhere under a tree, then he's up again running around. he is napping now  so cute. the only thing that worries me is when he gets scared he tends to yelp really loud almost like he is being murdered....its scary i feel like he is hurting but im pretty sure its only cause hes scared sometimes...like wallis was chewing a bone and koda tried to play with him and wallis snapped a little and koda cried really loud for almost a minute...it was scary but he's fine lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Love the photos, hes so small but will grow fast


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Love the pics of Koda :001_wub: He is such a little cutie!


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> Love the photos, hes so small but will grow fast


When I went to pick him up I saw all the other puppies and the one black and white female was SO much smaller than the others she will probably be a toy and he said she would be going to a breeder out west. Koda has continued to be very good he still hasn't gone pee in the house and doesn't cry at night in the crate. I'm hoping he will always be this good haha. He chews everything!! Its like watching a newborn baby putting everthing and anything in his mouth ha.

Does any of your akk yelp when they were puppies....like if I pick him up too fast or something he let's out a loud yelp...I don't think I'm hurting him cause he is fine right after that. Just wondering if that's normal. I'm putting some more pics up now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> When I went to pick him up I saw all the other puppies and the one black and white female was SO much smaller than the others she will probably be a toy and he said she would be going to a breeder out west. Koda has continued to be very good he still hasn't gone pee in the house and doesn't cry at night in the crate. I'm hoping he will always be this good haha. He chews everything!! Its like watching a newborn baby putting everthing and anything in his mouth ha.
> 
> Does any of your akk yelp when they were puppies....like if I pick him up too fast or something he let's out a loud yelp...I don't think I'm hurting him cause he is fine right after that. Just wondering if that's normal. I'm putting some more pics up now


Yes i do remember Yogi yelping when i pick him up for about a week.


----------



## carrr3490 (Apr 30, 2009)

i just added a few more pictures..he is lovely


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

carrr3490 said:


> i just added a few more pictures..he is lovely


Yes, he is. 
But they grow up really fast.


----------



## charlene21122007 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi my names charlene and i have been looking to buy a alaskan klee kai for months now could any of you help me please


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

charlene21122007 said:


> hi my names charlene and i have been looking to buy a alaskan klee kai for months now could any of you help me please


Do you live in the UK or US ?


----------



## charlene21122007 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi i live in the uk in hertfordshire


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

im in northamptonshire. Have u ever met an AKK before?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

o m g. my little princess has killed two of my mums chickens. - not a princess at the mo


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

charlene21122007 said:


> hi i live in the uk in hertfordshire


Sorry, I don't live in the UK. 
I don't know any breeders there.
But I think crazybones can help you there.



carebear said:


> o m g. my little princess has killed two of my mums chickens. - not a princess at the mo


\
Just killed them ? Did she eat them ?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

iibao said:


> Sorry, I don't live in the UK.
> I don't know any breeders there.
> But I think crazybones can help you there.
> 
> ...


no she didn`t eat them, but she wasn`t given a chance to. i dont think she would have eaten them, she just likes the chase.


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

Why not ?
I would let mine eat it. It's good for them.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyla loves to chase


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

cant let her eat it, she would think its ok to kill my mums chickens, where will i get my lush eggs then. and who would have my dogs when i go away


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> cant let her eat it, she would think its ok to kill my mums chickens, where will i get my lush eggs then. and who would have my dogs when i go away


No way would i let my dogs eat the chickens, is your mum mad at you?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

no she forgives her, she said it was her own fault for leaving the gate open to the run. and she will still have her next month for us to take the kidlings away for the weekend. hmy: good job shes so cute or im sure mum would have killed her


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

kya loves to chase i have her xhase rabbits put here we walk her.... And she loves it


----------



## charlene21122007 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi does any one know of a robert williams? i think he may be trying to scam me hes claiming he has a akk pup for resale im 99 percent sure its a scam


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

charlene21122007 said:


> hi does any one know of a robert williams? i think he may be trying to scam me hes claiming he has a akk pup for resale im 99 percent sure its a scam


Have you got an advert or a mobile number for him?


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

charlene21122007 said:


> hi does any one know of a robert williams? i think he may be trying to scam me hes claiming he has a akk pup for resale im 99 percent sure its a scam


No, But I had a Kelly Roland...hmm, maybe the singers names is a gimmick that they use?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

charlene21122007 said:


> hi does any one know of a robert williams? i think he may be trying to scam me hes claiming he has a akk pup for resale im 99 percent sure its a scam


How much is he selling the pup for


----------



## charlene21122007 (Jul 22, 2009)

well the scamster never replyed he was asking £200 for delivery puppy was free lol does he really think people will fall for this!
i emailed back saying as my boyfriends a police officer (he really is lol)
he has had many reports of people paying for a delivery and never receiving the puppy so if this isnt a scam then we will only collect i asked where he got the puppy from and loads more questions but after that there was no reply! but he was so prompt before

Mr Robert William
07031813892
[email protected]

i think i see the advert on gumtree i also see kelly rowland


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, I got the same thing - they only wanted to deliver the pup & when I offered to drop over to collect the pup later on in the week, they said that they had to send the pup off the following day! Isn't it awful that there are people like that around?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

all i will say on the matter is as long as things are worth money there will always be scammers... and on the akk side of things i wud always check with us on here


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

From my experience there is very rarely an akk puppy available, you keep in contact with the breeders and wait for good news... speak to the people on here and they should know or know someone that knows the breeder or the dogs....


----------

